# DIY fix to reduce lighting



## my name is mike (Apr 12, 2007)

i currently have one 65w corallife PC over my 30 gal brackish tank -- 

i am looking to reduce this amount of light, as i dont want to add Co2 and want a lower-maintenence tank

how should i go about this ??? -- remove the reflector - ??? -or- --- put a piece of scratched plexiglass over the tank, to both diffuse the light, and absorb some intensity ??? --- or -- would i just be better off buying a new hood with t5's?

any ideas (get your creative thinking caps on)


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

get this

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30

Lower output, not so bright, more subtle output, but still good spectrum for plants.
Very low profile light, easy to hide and it is not very heavy at all.

I actually use one with a PC 65 watt over a 29 gal, but I run this for 8 hours and the other for just 2.5 hours.
I also have pressurized Co2 however, so for your tank this light would work alone.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Keep the light ON for 3 to 4 hours. No need to tweak with the intensity/color.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

furballi said:


> Keep the light ON for 3 to 4 hours. No need to tweak with the intensity/color.


Duh,

Or that. Sometimes the most obvious answer just goes right over your head.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

you could also lift it higher off the tank if thats an option.


----------



## my name is mike (Apr 12, 2007)

all good suggestions ... thanks everyone


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

You could add some water lettuce. Given a little time it would form a nice layer over the top of the entire tank, and block a ton of light. =D

Jon
(Wife loves that stuff, but I have to pull a bunch of it every week or it gets in the way of feedings)


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Could you get some of that netting gardeners use to block out a certain percentage of light?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

I recently asked a question along the same lines. You might find that thread to be helpful.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...scussions/38329-am-i-setting-up-disaster.html


----------



## IbnOzn (Mar 16, 2007)

Saw a tank recently where the designer floated a ring of airline or waterline tubing and filled the center with duckweed.


----------



## iointerrupt (Feb 16, 2007)

IbnOzn said:


> Saw a tank recently where the designer floated a ring of airline or waterline tubing and filled the center with duckweed.


After seeing this in an Oliver Knott tank, I built one as well. I posted the details of it with pictures in this thread.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

How about buying a piece of frosted plate glass from the local plate glass shop to use as a diffuser?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Use eggcrate to block out some light.


----------



## marke14 (Mar 27, 2007)

iointerrupt said:


> After seeing this in an Oliver Knott tank, I built one as well. I posted the details of it with pictures in this thread.


This is so cool! I love simple ideas - they are the brilliantest


----------

